# GPU-Z does recognize R9 280x



## ssawgift (Nov 10, 2013)

I just bought a new ASUS R9 280x. However, GPU-Z shows it as HD7900 Series. Is it wrong or they sold me an old card instead of the new?


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 10, 2013)

R9 280x = HD7970

Still, GPU-Z should show the new name. Is your version current?


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 10, 2013)

Works fine here


----------



## ssawgift (Nov 10, 2013)

I just downloaded GPU-Z, it's latest 0.7.4.

I guess it's the driver thing. Did you install the latest BETA drivers? I still have the normal release version driver 13.150.0.0.


----------



## ssawgift (Nov 10, 2013)

After I installed the latest BETA driver, everything seems fine.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 10, 2013)

i was about to say install latest driver


----------

